# La clé I-Usbkey et les docs non audio ni video...



## Rollmops (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Avez-vous entendu parler de la clé USB pour Ipad ?

Oui je dis bien "clé USB pour Ipad" ! 

Oui, ça existe : cela s'appelle I-Usbkey.

On branche la clé et on copie sur la clé des docs du pc ou mac ou de l'Ipad, on branche sur pc ou mac ou sur l'Ipad et on copie.

Ça marche !

Pas de problème avec les photos et les video mais je n'arrive pas à afficher mes docs non audio ou video (Pages, Numbers etc) or d'après le guide cela doit être possible.

Est-ce que un membre du forum qui aurait cette clé pourrait me conseiller ?

Merci


----------

